# Fuente conmutada con 555 ?



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Mar 19, 2014)

que tal amigos aqui ando de regreso solo para un par de consultas 
resulta que quiero hacer una fuente conmutada para unos preamplificadores

la idea es que se alimente de 12v  ( la bateria del carro )
y llegue a la idea de que pudiera usar un famoso y conocido NE555 
estuve experimentando con un mosfet canal  N  claro que le puse otros mas y el resultado era el mismo al final deje el mosfet IRF630
pongo en funcionamiento el circuito, y funciona bien  no digamos que muy bien por que no lo see
tengo problemas en las salidas
ya que sin carga. el voltaje sube a mas de 36v

el transformador de ferrita lo hice de 50 vueltas en el primario  y el debanado secundario
con 35 + 35 vultas   alambre magneto calibre 26

no see si sea nesesario poner una resistencia de 1k en el disparo del 555 al pin 5 ?
tampoco see a que frecuencia trabaje el circuito
aqui les adjunto una imagen del circuito que hice

el capacitor de 460 nf es nesesario  ya  que si lo quitamos el voltage cae a 10v con carga
y con el capacitor sube a 13v con carga  (  13 + 13 ) voltios ya que le puse tap central


----------



## Scooter (Mar 19, 2014)

Me parece que necesitarás un diodo volante en el primario y luego rectificar y filtrar los secundarios.

Yo me pregunto, reflexiono...
¿Tanta afición, mas bien devoción por el 555 a que es debida?
¿Tanta potencia en un coche para que sirve? ¿Es necesario molestar a TODO el vecindario, no basta con molestar a la mitad solamente?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Mar 19, 2014)

bien  le pondre el diodo en el debanado primario, me imagino que esto es para proteger al mosfet

ahora bien, cuando hice las mediciones con carga en los secundarios
le puse su correspondiente rectificacion, y filtrado
en este caso puse un filtrado de 3300 uf a 35v en cada devanado

no es mucha potencia, solo quiero tener  + 12   - 12 v cc  para unos preamplificadores  en el carro, ya que le quiero poner tonos a la fuente del choche  

tampoco see si la oscilacion sea  cuadrada o deforme  ya que en el live wire se deforma aveces un poquito casi nada
pero es nesesario poner la resistencia de 1k en el pin 3  al  pìn 5  del  555

la idea es hacer algo lo mas pequeño posible,
sin llegar a usar el integrado sg3525 o  el TL494    que son para hacer altas potencias
para mi seria un desperdicio de integrado  para solo sacar 12 + 12 volts DC  y 500 mA maximo 1 Amp


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola!

A ese esquema le falta algo 
Según un apunte y por pruebas reales que hice, una fuente conmutada oscila a una frecuencia, pongamos de ejemplo 10KHz, pero oscila a 10KHz sin carga. Cuando le conectas una carga, oscilará dependiendo a la resistencia de la carga. A menor resistencia de carga más rápido oscila.

Eso es lo que le falta a tu circuito, una realimentación, de esta forma sabrá cuando oscilar a mayor velocidad para entregar la energia suficiente, ya que sino habrá una caída de voltaje y la idea es mantener el voltaje igual con o sin carga.

Esta sería una idea de lo que te hablo:



ví un circuito similar al que te puse, si lo encuentro lo subo para que te des una idea, era parecido, pero era del tipo "buck" y este no se como se llame 

El circuito solo es para darte una idea, bueno, el circuito original traía los valores muuy parecidos, intenta esta configuración y cuentanos como te fue 

Salu2!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 19, 2014)

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> bien  le pondre el diodo en el debanado primario, me imagino que esto es para proteger al mosfet
> 
> ahora bien, cuando hice las mediciones con carga en los secundarios
> le puse su correspondiente rectificacion, y filtrado
> ...



colocale una resistenicia de 100 nada mas y coloca un capacitor de 10nF en el pin 5, luego usas diodos FR107 con un condensador de 470 a 1000µF no mas


----------



## DavidMJ (Mar 19, 2014)

Mirate algun diver flyback y modificalo un poco, seguro que le sacas mayor provecho, por ejemplo este https://sites.google.com/site/uzzors2k/ET_Flyback_MKII.1-full.jpg

Salu2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2014)

No has visto esto? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/pequeno-simple-inversor-tension-vcc-95966/
Es un circuito muy simple y pequeño para generar una tensión negativa para los AO de los filtros y preamplificadores...
La tensión positiva ya la tenés disponible desde la batería... no se me ocurre para qué querés generarla de nuevo


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Mar 20, 2014)

bueno amigos.
les comento como me fue con la retocada del circuito.
todo lo deje tal cual puse la imagen al abrir el post.
nadamas le agregue la retroalimentacion. y buala, el problema del voltage que me subia quedo eliminado
el mosfet igual de frio, en el trafo de ferrita no se escucha ruido
no hay calentamiendo por ningun lado, use capacitores de 470 uf a 16v
los diodos que utilize son de una fuente de pc

gracias por tomarse el timpo de leer y ayudarme
ezavala o dr. zoidberg efectivamente. con el circuito que me dices  podria hacer la tencion negativa
eso es interesante y lo tendre en cuenta para otros proyectos

pero la idea para mi era hacer una minifuente conmutada con los transformadores de ferrita de celulares quemados. es que tengo muchos por ahi regados y ya los empezare a usar

mañana adjunto foto del circuito como quedo  por si alguien quiere experimentar
apuesto que todo lo tienen a la mano y pues a reutilizarlo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 20, 2014)

Hecho quiero el diagrama y una foto de el núcleo que usaste 
​saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Mar 20, 2014)

aqui esta el diagrama que use.  solo le agregue la retroalimentacion,
acuerdense que es nesesario el capacitor de 460 picofaradios  
podrian quitarselo  pero la potencia baja un poco  

SSTC  con gusto subo foto del transformador que use, y del circuito montado en protoboard
y con las mediciones correspondientes   saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Mar 21, 2014)

aqui les dejo el montaje del la pequeña fuente conmutada  

tanto me gusto que ya le estare diseñando su pcb y ponerle su gabinete o meterla dentro del preamplificador


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 21, 2014)

Se ve linda 

Tu esquema solo lleva 2 transistores, un mosfet y un BJT, por qué hay 4 transistores en la protoboard? 

Y cuantos voltios te entrega ya con modificaciones y todo?

Bastante mona eh, para un 555 no estaría mal una 

Salu2!


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Mar 21, 2014)

saludos
pues mi esquema asi es  
nadamas lleba un transistor en este caso creo que puso un bc945 eso creo y
el mosfet para la salida al transformador de ferrita

y a la salida use dioso rapidos de fuente de pc en encapsulado To220  ( son los que parecen transistores ) al final

el voltage que saque es de 12 + 12  el sabado subo fotos de las mediciones y el proyecto en el que la use.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 21, 2014)

y que tal un TL431 el tema como se agregaría y si tiene que ser un transistor pequeño el "Isense" repito "Isense"


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Mar 21, 2014)

muy buena idea,
buscare en el deshuese de mis fuentes cargadores de celulares si le puedo incorporar algo como eso. y quitar el potenciometro y poner una resistencia fija  y hacer mas facil el circuito


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 21, 2014)

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> muy buena idea,
> buscare en el deshuese de mis fuentes cargadores de celulares si le puedo incorporar algo como eso. y quitar el potenciometro y poner una resistencia fija  y hacer mas facil el circuito



Si están en todas las fuente actuales ese integrado regulador TO92 me lo enseño el *lemur* y* DOSME*. y la verdad es que son muy exactos en bien termines. veré la forma de adaptarlo para un batería de *6Volts *





 el problema que me frena es la lluvia desde ayer que no para y para colmo la temperatura bajo a 6°C 

Saludo


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 21, 2014)

Se encuentra más facil el TL431 en las fuentes conmutadas mas grandes, te lo digo porque en cargadores de celulares casi no encuentro. En cualquier aparato que tenga fuente SMPS deberá traer por lo menos uno.

Si no encuentras el TL431, puedes reemplazarlo por un preset, no necesariamente por un potenciometro.

Salu2!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2014)

Che , ya que la fuente tiene también *tensión negativa* , no se podría realimentar directamente desde ahí la pata 5 y ahorrarnos el transistorcito inversor 


Ver el archivo adjunto 107158


----------



## pigma (Mar 22, 2014)

Interesante proyecto, falto enumerar la pata 1 del integrado y poner el numero del transistor de la pata 5, digo, para los que son mas novatos que yo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 22, 2014)

pigma dijo:


> Interesante proyecto, falto enumerar la pata 1 del integrado y poner el numero del transistor de la pata 5, digo, para los que son mas novatos que yo



*Complacido *


*creo que quiso decir C945 que es el 2SC945*

saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Mar 22, 2014)

interesante lo que propone *dosmetros*
en pocas palabras el  gnd de la fuente se queda en negativo de la alimentacion del timer ?
y la tencion de salida negativa la pongo directamente al pin 5 ?

hoy voy al centro por 5 timer  ne555
y unos mosfets IRFZ44 para otro proyecto. 
comprare unos toroides de ferrita para hacer una fuente mas potente
para otros proyectos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2014)

Si , en ese diagrama ya los vi conectados al gnd del 555 con gnd de salida , acordate que la pata 5 tiene 5 K hacia Vcc y 10 k a masa , y una tensión de 2/3 de Vcc , como para calcular la resistencia o el divisor de tensión 

Que núcleo y de que estás usando ?


----------

